# Old English Sheepdog Needs new loving home



## QQ's mum (Nov 12, 2010)

have posted various posts before but am getting misunderstood so here goes again.

QQ is 3 years old and has many issues! I will explain all in a phone call as whatever i put on here gets somewhat twisted (for those of you who made genuine enqiries ,thanks,)
she cannot go where there are little children
she barks madly at strangers
those are her worst faults but if you are still interested she is the most beautiful girl you have ever seen.
I will not just let her go to anyone, so you must be willing to travel to warwickshire with your dogs to meet her as i must be sure you are the right family


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Why do you still keep advertising her on here & not go through a breed specific rescue as you have been advised.

If she has issues then these can be assessed by the rescue centre & even support for her new owners afterwards should it be required


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

Please get in touch with an OES breed rescue .These people know what they are doing and will only let your girl go to a person who knows how to deal with OES and will provide back up to the adopters.

Gill Harwood Old English Sheepdog Rescue and Welfare


----------



## audrey597 (Nov 13, 2010)

I wish you would contact the number I gave you or even the Dogs Trust rather than giving her away to anyone, especially as she's not spayed.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm afraid to say the type of people who pick on ads like this are breeders, scam rescues and people who like to sell dogs... *Please* get in contact with an OES rescue or a dog rescue local to you for QQ's sake. 
They will be able to fully assess her and find her a 5* home.

Ideally
Gill Harwood Old English Sheepdog Rescue and Welfare

Or
Warwickshire Dog and Cat Rescue | TARRS Animal Rescue and Rehabilitation Society
Dogs Trust - Kenilworth Centre
Home | Jerry Green Dog Rescue
Home


----------



## jgc001 (Feb 8, 2011)

she sounds great am single live near 2 parks and good and kind if your interested am on and can travel as soon as your happy to let her go


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

as per the others please please contact a breed rescue - you just never know what will happen to her, do you want her to end up as a breeding bitch with someone who doesnt care??
Breaks my heart.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Tut tut look at when this post was started. No point wanting the dog now is there????


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A very old thread. Now closed


----------

